# Where to buy Pins



## Trout90 (Oct 15, 2018)

Ok, I know it's on here somewhere if I were to did but what is the best site to buy syringes from?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 15, 2018)

i use gpzmedlab


----------



## Viduus (Oct 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> i use gpzmedlab


 Used them in Gibs recommendation. Very fast.


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 15, 2018)

I believe they're a lot cheaper at EastCoastmedicalSupply.com and even cheaper at Westendsupplies.com.

You can check out Mountainsidemedical.com to


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2018)

Diz had a cheap place that was a pet supplies place. Good price but they fuuked me last time. Split my order because something was on back order and then charged me shipping twice.

Oh and didn't tell me that not everything was in stock until after I ordered.


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 16, 2018)

Just ordered through gpz. Hopefully it's quick. I really need them by the end of next week


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 16, 2018)

I’ve used allegromedical for years. Never had an issue.


----------



## Chillinlow (Oct 16, 2018)

Trout90 said:


> Just ordered through gpz. Hopefully it's quick. I really need them by the end of next week



If it comes down to it just go to any pharmacy if you need a few to get by.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 16, 2018)

Trout90 said:


> Just ordered through gpz. Hopefully it's quick. I really need them by the end of next week



you should get em by then normally 2-3 day turnaround


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> If it comes down to it just go to any pharmacy if you need a few to get by.



Some wont give you any unless you have a legit reason. Like ND. And i think NY too. 

I use slin pins 

Another option is, tractor supply. The smallest gauge is 22 though sooo..... have fun?


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2018)

I get mine from the Iranian guys in the redlight district.


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Some wont give you any unless you have a legit reason. Like ND. And i think NY too.
> 
> I use slin pins
> 
> Another option is, tractor supply. The smallest gauge is 22 though sooo..... have fun?


That's what I do if I'm in a bind go to Tractor Supply get some big ass 22 gauges go to the pharmacy get a pack of insulin syringes and just back load them..


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 16, 2018)

Allegro medical


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Some wont give you any unless you have a legit reason.



guess they think trying to avoid catching & or spreading things like hiv hep c and tetanus isn't a legitimate reason 

as if them not issuing the rig is going to stop the drug use


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> guess they think trying to avoid catching & or spreading things like hiv hep c and tetanus isn't a legitimate reason
> 
> as if them not issuing the rig is going to stop the drug use



pins are now officially rigs on this board from here on out.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> pins are now officially rigs on this board from here on out.



Let me get this straight...you use a rig to jack your roids?, or......


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2018)

was ordering the mckesson 27g x 1/2 through healthy kin went over there to reorder to find out they aren't selling them anymore 

went to allegro they have them advertised but not available 

started searching around for anything 27g x 1/2 could only find this deal here came out to 20.00 even with shipping 

called otc wholesale will get back as soon as it comes 

https://www.otcwholesale.com/easytouch-71501.html


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Some wont give you any unless you have a legit reason. Like ND. And i think NY too.
> 
> I use slin pins
> 
> Another option is, tractor supply. The smallest gauge is 22 though sooo..... have fun?


i only buy mine at the pharmacy, in NY.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Some wont give you any unless you have a legit reason. Like ND. And i think NY too.
> 
> I use slin pins
> 
> Another option is, tractor supply. The smallest gauge is 22 though sooo..... have fun?



I typically order from allegro or gpz but ive found the walgreens around here will not just let anyone buy them...but we have a huge drug problem here so i guess they are being the moral police?? idk....but walmart if they ask i tell them its for filling ink cartridges and they let me buy as many as i can afford....


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I typically order from allegro or gpz but ive found the walgreens around here will not just let anyone buy them...but we have a huge drug problem here so i guess they are being the moral police?? idk....but walmart if they ask i tell them its for filling ink cartridges and they let me buy as many as i can afford....



Lmfao. Yeah, moral police. Stupid kunts. 

Like, who are you to tell me...

Its Like denying a girl plan b because, its your religious beliefs. How about, fukk on off and give me what i need!

Here i  can get slin pins, no issue, i just say its for my diabetic brother lol. And, im usually fully covered so, they cant "assume" anything.


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> pins are now officially rigs on this board from here on out.



Darts   but, i guess i can call them rigs


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> guess they think trying to avoid catching & or spreading things like hiv hep c and tetanus isn't a legitimate reason
> 
> as if them not issuing the rig is going to stop the drug use



Rightt! Damn. I thought they made safe places to get clean needles and condoms for addicts? (Totally off topic)


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Rightt! Damn. I thought they made safe places to get clean needles and condoms for addicts? (Totally off topic)


Bro it's funny you say that. I was reading the last post and I was getting ready to post and say don't they have a goddamn needle exchange that heroin addicts go to and get clean needles for free? I'm not going to lie though I don't have the balls and I have way too much pride to walk up into a place like that trying to get clean needles when you can buy a box of 100 for $12. nobody take this the wrong way but if you don't have to tell $12 for a box of insulin pins you probably shouldn't be buying juice.

Another situation that relates to this is how about insulin. I'm not diabetic but I run slim. One time I walk into the local Walgreens, and asked the lady who is basically just a cashier not a pharmacist for a bottle of Humulin R and she looked at me like I was robbing the place where like she had seen a ghost.lol. so I just acted like she didn't hear me and I said it again even louder. May I have a bottle of Humulin R. Anyway she retrieves the bottle from the refrigerator comes back to the counter when is ring it up and looks at me and says "Do you know how to use this"? Now I know the in and outs of insulin but I thought to myself I could be wrong if I explain the diabetic way so let me just be honest with her, and I said "yeah I know how to use this" "it lasts for 6 hours in my body it Peaks at about 2 and 1/2 hours after the injection for every IU of insulin I take I will immediately eat 10 grams of carbohydrates. Then two and a half hours later when it's peaked in my body I will eat another 10 grams of carbohydrates for every Iu insulin that I have taken which is usually around 10 I use therefore my meal will consist of a hundred grams of carbohydrates 30% fast acting and 70% complex carbs then I'll repeat that process one more time around hour number 5. Lol. I wish I had recorded it so you guys could seen the look on her face when I said that. She clearly was like what the **** is this guy talking about. Now the real pharmacist Indian guy I normally get from he knows that I know what I'm doing was looking over and she kind of looked at him at the side of her eye and he says to her just give him the bottle he's good. Sorry for the Boring story, but I thought it was kind of funny myself..


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao. Yeah, moral police. Stupid kunts.
> .



Hmmm...interesting that you wrote **** that way.....


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2018)

So, the pharmacist knows what you are up to, huh?


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Hmmm...interesting that you wrote **** that way.....



Whhaatt did you ddooo!!!

Jin, whats he talking about!?


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Whhaatt did you ddooo!!!
> 
> Jin, whats he talking about!?



C-u-n-t gets **** out. It’s a UGBB Easter Egg.


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> C-u-n-t gets **** out. It’s a UGBB Easter Egg.



Lol. Oh. Thats why i used the letter K 

I like using the word, "kunt". 

Im horrible ::eye roll::


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lol. Oh. Thats why i used the letter K
> 
> I like using the word, "kunt".
> 
> Im horrible ::eye roll::




It's a dumb story. I'm still trying to decide if I like or hate Jin.....


----------



## Trout90 (Oct 16, 2018)

Apparently my package already shipped this morning so thanks for the info you bunch of kunts


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> It's a dumb story. I'm still trying to decide if I like or hate Jin.....



You better like him!!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 16, 2018)

German89 said:


> You better like him!!


On the fence. He’s growing on me but I haven’t decided if it’s a god growth.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 17, 2018)

Buying the slin pins at walgreens is a joke if i remember corectly its 12 dollars for 10


----------



## nightster (Oct 17, 2018)

RustyShackelford said:


> I’ve used allegromedical for years. Never had an issue.



I second Allegro


----------



## Jet4tide44 (Oct 19, 2018)

I use Amazon for all types and sizes. You can also get Bac water if needed.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah, maybe I'm missing something here and not complicating rhe shit out of it.  I just order them from Walmart or Amazon.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 20, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> was ordering the mckesson 27g x 1/2 through healthy kin went over there to reorder to find out they aren't selling them anymore
> 
> went to allegro they have them advertised but not available
> 
> ...



got them in 2 days


----------



## Ivery (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm glad I can get them local at any pharmacy. $5 gets me 10x 23g and 10x 20g needles or what ever combo I want.  There just a few cents each.  I've got alot! I mean alot of insulin syringes from my deceased grandmother. Still new in boxes.
 Diabetes runs in the family. And a family member wanted them. So they were put in storage. But they never got them and I need to throw them away.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 22, 2018)

Amazon.....


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 26, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I believe they're a lot cheaper at EastCoastmedicalSupply.com and even cheaper at Westendsupplies.com.
> 
> You can check out Mountainsidemedical.com to


That's who I use. East coast is the shit. I live in the mountain west so... Takes a minute but very good customer service is anything goes wrong. Site is ****ing easy to navigate... Offer the largest slinpin your can get to the best of my knowledge . 

And if you sign up for news
They got loyalty discounts all the time


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 31, 2018)

I’ve always been happy with bacteriostaticwater dot com


----------



## stanley (Nov 8, 2018)

if in the uk .i use medisave.co.uk
very cheap and great service 
5£ for 100 5mil syringes and 3£ for 100 needles and 1£for a 100 swabs .job done under 20£ for the year 
happydays.


----------



## snake (Nov 8, 2018)

Bigmills said:


> I believe they're a lot cheaper at EastCoastmedicalSupply.com and even cheaper at Westendsupplies.com.
> 
> You can check out Mountainsidemedical.com to



Just ordered syringes with needles and swap-outs from Westendsupplies.com Good price for Nipro's. Shipping was about $5.


----------



## Elivo (Nov 8, 2018)

Get them from work, advantages of working in a hospital lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

ShredBundyUK said:


> I buy them from bigmanroids, they throw in freebies with injectables all in all just a one stop shop


I see what you did there.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 8, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I see what you did there.....



thinks he's sly...


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> thinks he's sly...


We ain’t fooled


----------

